# New MES question about wood chips



## smoky mike blu (Mar 2, 2015)

Hi Everyone
I'm new here. I am sorry if this has been asked before. I just got a new MES 30in. I have been reading and watching YouTube videos, but still not sure how much wood chips to use as I don't want to wreck the food. I read someplace a half a cup of wood chips every hour for the first three hours. But for example chicken breast I wouldn't smoke for three hours. 
The other question is do I soak the chips or put them in dry?
Thank you everyone in advance.
Mike


----------



## rgautheir20420 (Mar 2, 2015)

There's no need to soak the chips. You'll only be steaming the wood until the moisture is gone and they start burning. Every hours should be fine and I usually do a handful each time. Now...however much a handful is I've no idea, so a half cup would probably be fine. 

You're about to get a ton of people screaming AMNPS, so be ready ;). But really, if you plan on continuing to smoke with the MES (and I'm sure you will) you may want to look into it to alleviate the need for continually adding chips.

Good luck!


----------



## sota d (Mar 2, 2015)

AMNPS! AMNPS! AMNPS! ;-)  Hi Mike and welcome to the forum. You'll find a lot of helpful folks here. I also have a MES 30. Just posted a pork picnic yesterday that lasted 9 hours. That's a lot of time to hang around adding chips. I just ordered the AMNPS a few minutes ago. I hear people talking about them all the time. I think most MES owners have them. As for how much chips to add, I believe the MES manual says don't fill the loader higher than the sides of the trough. Hope this helps. Any more ?s just ask, plenty of nice people here wanting to help. Happy smokin', David.


----------



## tropics (Mar 2, 2015)

Sota D said:


> AMNPS! AMNPS! AMNPS! ;-) Hi Mike and welcome to the forum. You'll find a lot of helpful folks here. I also have a MES 30. Just posted a pork picnic yesterday that lasted 9 hours. That's a lot of time to hang around adding chips. I just ordered the AMNPS a few minutes ago. I hear people talking about them all the time. I think most MES owners have them. As for how much chips to add, I believe the MES manual says don't fill the loader higher than the sides of the trough. Hope this helps. Any more ?s just ask, plenty of nice people here wanting to help. Happy smokin', David.


Mike Welcome to SMF as stated lots of great people here. Check out the MES Group sec 

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/groups/show/8/masterbuilt-electric-smoker-mes-owners

All the info you need for mods, I recommend getting another probe for the unit, mine runs way off from the control panel, I use 2 probes one for the CC 1 for the meat.


----------



## jted (Mar 3, 2015)

tropics said:


> Mike Welcome to SMF as stated lots of great people here. Check out the MES Group sec
> 
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/groups/show/8/masterbuilt-electric-smoker-mes-owners
> 
> All the info you need for mods, I recommend getting another probe for the unit, mine runs way off from the control panel, I use 2 probes one for the CC 1 for the meat.


Smoky Mike blu,

Tropics and others have given you sound advice. I would recommend you use the search page and look up  TBS or white smoke. TBS (Thin blue smoke) Is what you want and White smoke is what you don't want. Open your box if the smoke takes away your breath and burns your eyes that's white smoke. White smoke will give you bitter meat.  Don't put in enough chips to develop white smoke. You will see why people recommend the AMNPS and Todd's pellets. You purchased a electric smoker to make smoking easier. The AMNPS will complete your set up. Oh one other thing follow Tropics advice about the meat thermometer. Always cook to the internal meat temp.   Jted


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 4, 2015)

Smoky Mike Blu said:


> Hi Everyone
> I'm new here. I am sorry if this has been asked before. I just got a new MES 30in. I have been reading and watching YouTube videos, but still not sure how much wood chips to use as I don't want to wreck the food. I read someplace a half a cup of wood chips every hour for the first three hours. But for example chicken breast I wouldn't smoke for three hours.
> The other question is do I soak the chips or put them in dry?
> Thank you everyone in advance.
> Mike


You got a lot of good info above on smoking, and I will add that I wouldn't want to smoke with my MES without my AMNPS.

Since you now have an MES, below is my Index to all kinds of things you can do in your MES, in Step by Step form:

Just click on *"Bear's Step by Steps"*.

Bear


----------



## smoky mike blu (Mar 4, 2015)

Thanks everyone for your advise and help. I hope I don't upset too many people by what I'm about to ask. Just think of me as still wet behind the ears :-)
What is a AMNPS? How do I look it up and where to I find info about it if I would like to get it in the future? My wife and I are not rolling in the money, and she nearly didn't want me to spend the little I did on this cooker, so for now I don't know if I dare ask to spend more on a AMNPS. If I don't right away go out and get this AMNPS am I still able to use my MES? If I am able to use it, then am I putting just a handful of chips in once an hour, once every half an hour? For three straight hours?
Again thanks for everyone's advise and sorry about asking about the AMNPS. I hope I have not upset anyone
Many thanks
Mike


----------



## gary s (Mar 4, 2015)

Lots of good advice  from a lot of experienced people

Gary


----------



## tropics (Mar 4, 2015)

Smoky Mike Blu said:


> Thanks everyone for your advise and help. I hope I don't upset too many people by what I'm about to ask. Just think of me as still wet behind the ears :-)
> What is a AMNPS? How do I look it up and where to I find info about it if I would like to get it in the future? My wife and I are not rolling in the money, and she nearly didn't want me to spend the little I did on this cooker, so for now I don't know if I dare ask to spend more on a AMNPS. If I don't right away go out and get this AMNPS am I still able to use my MES? If I am able to use it, then am I putting just a handful of chips in once an hour, once every half an hour? For three straight hours?
> Again thanks for everyone's advise and sorry about asking about the AMNPS. I hope I have not upset anyone
> Many thanks
> Mike


AMNPS is a smoke generator thats burns for 10 to 12 hrs so no need to feed the chips.

http://www.amazenproducts.com/default.asp


----------



## daricksta (Mar 4, 2015)

Smoky Mike Blu said:


> Thanks everyone for your advise and help. I hope I don't upset too many people by what I'm about to ask. Just think of me as still wet behind the ears :-)
> What is a AMNPS? How do I look it up and where to I find info about it if I would like to get it in the future? My wife and I are not rolling in the money, and she nearly didn't want me to spend the little I did on this cooker, so for now I don't know if I dare ask to spend more on a AMNPS. If I don't right away go out and get this AMNPS am I still able to use my MES? If I am able to use it, then am I putting just a handful of chips in once an hour, once every half an hour? For three straight hours?
> Again thanks for everyone's advise and sorry about asking about the AMNPS. I hope I have not upset anyone
> Many thanks
> Mike


No one here is ever upset about anyone asking for information, help, or advice. AMNPS=A-MAZE-N Pellet Smoker. Read about it and Todd Johnson's other products here: http://www.amazenproducts.com/

Todd's a member of SMF, a great guy, and is single-handedly responsible for enabling many of us to up our smoking game. I greatly prefer wood pellets to wood chips. A full AMNPS tray holds enough pellets to conceivably smoke for 12-16 hours without adding more wood pellets. It's set-it-and-forget-it stuff. Some guys have a problem lighting it and keeping it lit but there's a wealth of information how to use the AMNPS here and on You Tube. Todd's always available by PM or direct email and he always answers fairly quickly. He provides among the best customer service I've ever experienced.

Like Bearcarver, I wouldn't ever smoke without my AMNPS. As far as I'm concerned, wood chips are for throwing on top of charcoal for smoky flavoring in my Weber kettle grill.


----------



## gary s (Mar 4, 2015)

I love my AMNPS  and I'm a stick burner

Gary


----------



## jted (Mar 4, 2015)

Smoky Mike Blu said:


> Thanks everyone for your advise and help. I hope I don't upset too many people by what I'm about to ask. Just think of me as still wet behind the ears :-)
> What is a AMNPS? How do I look it up and where to I find info about it if I would like to get it in the future? My wife and I are not rolling in the money, and she nearly didn't want me to spend the little I did on this cooker, so for now I don't know if I dare ask to spend more on a AMNPS. If I don't right away go out and get this AMNPS am I still able to use my MES? If I am able to use it, then am I putting just a handful of chips in once an hour, once every half an hour? For three straight hours?
> Again thanks for everyone's advise and sorry about asking about the AMNPS. I hope I have not upset anyone
> Many thanks
> Mike


 Hi Mike,

A AMNPS is a simple tray that you put wood pellets in.  Lite it and  It guides the smoldering  lit pellets and lets you be hands free for 10 or 11 hours. Normally in the top right corner of the thread page is a ad from A-MAZE-N Products, Inc. Todd Johnson is the owner/Inventer/CEO. A great guy and is willing to talk to you . Ask about his scratch and dent units.  Jted


----------



## smoky mike blu (Mar 4, 2015)

Thanks for the info on AMNPS. I really appreciate it. So my new MES is unusable without it? As I'm new to this I am just wondering what a guy does if he doesn't have a AMNPS? Am I waisting money and my time by trying to smoke meat in my MES if I don't have a AMNPS?
Please advise.
Thanks again
Mike


----------



## tropics (Mar 4, 2015)

Smoky Mike Blu said:


> Thanks for the info on AMNPS. I really appreciate it. So my new MES is unusable without it? As I'm new to this I am just wondering what a guy does if he doesn't have a AMNPS? Am I waisting money and my time by trying to smoke meat in my MES if I don't have a AMNPS?
> Please advise.
> Thanks again
> Mike


NO you can do it with the chip loader the AMNPS just lets you do other things, so if feeding the smoker is good with you do it. I have gotten lazy 67YO don't run in and out fast. Post some pics and don't be afraid to ask questions.


----------



## daricksta (Mar 4, 2015)

jted said:


> Hi Mike,
> 
> A AMNPS is a simple tray that you put wood pellets in.  Lite it and  It guides the smoldering  lit pellets and lets you be hands free for 10 or 11 hours. Normally in the top right corner of the thread page is a ad from A-MAZE-N Products, Inc. Todd Johnson is the owner/Inventer/CEO. A great guy and is willing to talk to you . Ask about his scratch and dent units.  Jted


You with your scratch and dent units! I've got an AMNPS with the bottom coated with metal plastic resin that I'll cheaply to Mike. Just don't ask me how it got that way but it's the reason why I bought a second one.


----------



## smell smoke (Mar 4, 2015)

Smell Smoke





Smoky Mike Blu said:


> Hi Everyone
> I'm new here. I am sorry if this has been asked before. I just got a new MES 30in. I have been reading and watching YouTube videos, but still not sure how much wood chips to use as I don't want to wreck the food. I read someplace a half a cup of wood chips every hour for the first three hours. But for example chicken breast I wouldn't smoke for three hours.
> The other question is do I soak the chips or put them in dry?
> Thank you everyone in advance.
> Mike




Just did chicken last night in my MES 40, I had been having the same problem of over smoking the chicken. Nailed it last night. Filled the tube when I put the chicken in and opened the vent half way. 45 minutes later I put half the amount of chips in and never added anymore. Was about a 2 1/2 hour cook because I had 14 chicken legs and 4 leg quarters on. Wife even mentioned the good smoke flavor. And I never soak the chips.

Smell Smoke


----------



## smoky mike blu (Mar 4, 2015)

smell smoke said:


> Smell Smoke
> Just did chicken last night in my MES 40, I had been having the same problem of over smoking the chicken. Nailed it last night. Filled the tube when I put the chicken in and opened the vent half way. 45 minutes later I put half the amount of chips in and never added anymore. Was about a 2 1/2 hour cook because I had 14 chicken legs and 4 leg quarters on. Wife even mentioned the good smoke flavor. And I never soak the chips.
> 
> Smell Smoke


Thanks Smell Smoke! What temp did you place your smoker on? What IT did you set the chicken for?
Did you rub the chicken first?
Thanks again
Mike


----------



## jted (Mar 4, 2015)

Smoky Mike Blu said:


> Thanks for the info on AMNPS. I really appreciate it. So my new MES is unusable without it? As I'm new to this I am just wondering what a guy does if he doesn't have a AMNPS? Am I waisting money and my time by trying to smoke meat in my MES if I don't have a AMNPS?
> Please advise.
> Thanks again
> Mike


Mike, Don't think for one minute that your smoker is worthless without a AMNPS or other smoke generator. My statement about TBS was to inform you about the type of smoke that seasons the meat best. Just don't surcome  to the urge of loading up your chip loader to extend the smoke It won't work and the consequence is white smoke and bitter meat. Be attentive to the needs of the smoker and you will be fine.   Jted


----------



## smoky mike blu (Mar 4, 2015)

jted said:


> Mike, Don't think for one minute that your smoker is worthless without a AMNPS or other smoke generator. My statement about TBS was to inform you about the type of smoke that seasons the meat best. Just don't surcome  to the urge of loading up your chip loader to extend the smoke It won't work and the consequence is white smoke and bitter meat. Be attentive to the needs of the smoker and you will be fine.   Jted


Thanks jted
I was playing around last night before our big winter storm and just did a little handful of chips (hickory) and it was giving me a nice blue smoke, in fact I asked my son to come out a take a look and I asked him what color smoke he thought it was and he said a bluish grey smoke. It was dark out, so I thought that was good as he hasn't a clue about what color the smoke should be etc.
Thanks again. I can't wait to get out and do some smoking. 
Mike


----------



## smell smoke (Mar 4, 2015)

Smoky Mike Blu said:


> Thanks Smell Smoke! What temp did you place your smoker on? What IT did you set the chicken for?
> Did you rub the chicken first?
> Thanks again
> Mike



 I put it at 250, but for some reason mine struggles to get over that. It ran 240-245. I'd like it at 275 for chicken but it want do it. If time allows I'll toss them on the grill for 5 minutes to crisp up the skin a little. I want 165 to 170 IT.
 I used a all purpose rub SPOG (salt, pepper, onion powder & garlic powder) on half the legs and a bbq rub on the others and let them set over night. Mopped the bbq ones with bbq sauce at the 2 hour mark. The ones I put the SPOG on I dipped into some Alabama white bbq sauce I made up for something a little different.
Hope this helps.

Smell Smoke


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 4, 2015)

smell smoke said:


> I put it at 250, but for some reason mine struggles to get over that. It ran 240-245. I'd like it at 275 for chicken but it want do it. If time allows I'll toss them on the grill for 5 minutes to crisp up the skin a little. I want 165 to 170 IT.
> I used a all purpose rub SPOG (salt, pepper, onion powder & garlic powder) on half the legs and a bbq rub on the others and let them set over night. Mopped the bbq ones with bbq sauce at the 2 hour mark. The ones I put the SPOG on I dipped into some Alabama white bbq sauce I made up for something a little different.
> Hope this helps.
> 
> Smell Smoke


I don't know what you're using to tell you it only gets to 240-245°, but if all you're reading is your MES digital read-out, that number could be wrong.

In order to be sure of what the smoker temp really is, you need a therm that you can check for accuracy, like a Maverick ET-732 or ET-733.

As for burning chips in your MES for smoke. Some MES units do that better than others, and some guys are happy with what they get from their units, but I would have quit a long time ago if it wasn't for the AMNS, and then the AMNPS the following year. I can fill it with Hickory Pellets, get it lit properly & put it in my MES 40, and have perfect consistent, continuous smoke for up to 11 or 12 hours without touching it. Made my smoking so much easier.

Bear


----------



## smell smoke (Mar 4, 2015)

Bearcarver said:


> I don't know what you're using to tell you it only gets to 240-245°, but if all you're reading is your MES digital read-out, that number could be wrong.
> 
> In order to be sure of what the smoker temp really is, you need a therm that you can check for accuracy, like a Maverick ET-732 or ET-733.
> 
> ...


Agreed. Have the 5x8 on the way. The MES does fine on short smokes, but anything where I need over a hour of smoke it struggles.

 And I did check the temp with my own gauge.Was hoping it was just a bad reading on the MES but sigh, it was withing 5 degrees on mine.

Smell Smoke


----------



## smoky mike blu (Mar 4, 2015)

Since my last post I was reading about the AMNPS. For what ever reason I was thinking this was around $100. But it seems very reasonable and I can also use this for cold smoking, correct? What size would I need for my 30 inch MES? Also, as I hear this smokes not stop while you are cooking, do you ever need to worry about over smoking your food with a AMNPS? Also where do you place it in the 30 inch MES? And if you were using it for cold smoking, would you just get the AMNPS smoking and not turn the heating element on?
Thanks again everyone. I just got the smoker and we are getting an extreme cold blast with the winter conditions, so I have only been able to season it and and play for a few min. Once with some chips and then it's been in the garage since. I'm hoping tomorrow I can get it out or Friday. Thought I'd try a butt roast and a fatty first. When I told my wife about cooking a fatty she started to laugh as we have never heard of a fatty before I came on the forum. You all are the best. Thank you so much. 
Mike


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 4, 2015)

smell smoke said:


> Agreed. Have the 5x8 on the way. The MES does fine on short smokes, but anything where I need over a hour of smoke it struggles.
> 
> And I did check the temp with my own gauge.Was hoping it was just a bad reading on the MES but sigh, it was withing 5 degrees on mine.
> 
> Smell Smoke


Hmmmmm, so even set at 275°, it only goes to an accurate 240°-245°???

If that's what's happening, how long do you have it??

In the past I have told people who set their MES to 275° and can't get above 260°-265°, they should call Masterbuilt, because you paid for a smoker that gets to 275° when you want it to.

By the same token, those who set theirs to 275° and it goes to 300°, I told them to enjoy it---They got a bonus, as long as it doesn't go much higher than 300°.

Bear


----------



## sota d (Mar 4, 2015)

Mike, I have been smoking on my MES 30 for over a year using chips. Have had great results! The AMZN just takes a lot of the work out of it. I ordered one a couple days ago and it shipped same day. Hoping to get it tomorrow.David.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 4, 2015)

Smoky Mike Blu said:


> Since my last post I was reading about the AMNPS. For what ever reason I was thinking this was around $100. But it seems very reasonable and I can also use this for cold smoking, correct?  *Yes. *


*Bear*


----------



## smoky mike blu (Mar 4, 2015)

I have a black MES with the digital reader sticking up on the top. Is this considered a gen 1?


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 4, 2015)

Smoky Mike Blu said:


> I have a black MES with the digital reader sticking up on the top. Is this considered a gen 1?


Digital controls in a box mounted on the center, back on top???

That's a Gen #1

Put your AMNPS on the little bars in the bottom to the left of the chip burner assembly.

Bear


----------



## smoky mike blu (Mar 4, 2015)

Thanks Bear
Yes that's my MES. I just bought it new, does it mean I got a bad deal when I bought it the other day? I paid $180 from Amazon , but was the same price on Walmart.com. Just wondering. Also, do I take out the current wood chip tray or leave it in?
Thanks again
Mike


----------



## litterbug (Mar 4, 2015)

smell smoke said:


> I put it at 250, but for some reason mine struggles to get over that. It ran 240-245. I'd like it at 275 for chicken but it want do it. If time allows I'll toss them on the grill for 5 minutes to crisp up the skin a little. I want 165 to 170 IT.
> I used a all purpose rub SPOG (salt, pepper, onion powder & garlic powder) on half the legs and a bbq rub on the others and let them set over night. Mopped the bbq ones with bbq sauce at the 2 hour mark. The ones I put the SPOG on I dipped into some Alabama white bbq sauce I made up for something a little different.
> Hope this helps.
> 
> Smell Smoke




Are you by chance using an extension cord? I do not have a MES, so somebody else can chime in with proper advise. I just wanted to put this out there as an option.  But from what I have read somewhere, if you must use an extension cord, then you should use a heavy gauge 12/3 and not the cheap everyday 16/3 cord as it is underated and will have an effect on how much power is being delivered to your unit and therefor its overall performance.


Somebody please correct me if I am wrong because I would hate to steer anybody in the wrong direction.


----------



## smell smoke (Mar 4, 2015)

Litterbug said:


> Are you by chance using an extension cord? I do not have a MES, so somebody else can chime in with proper advise. I just wanted to put this out there as an option.  But from what I have read somewhere, if you must use an extension cord, then you should use a heavy gauge 12/3 and not the cheap everyday 16/3 cord as it is underated and will have an effect on how much power is being delivered to your unit and therefor its overall performance.
> 
> 
> Somebody please correct me if I am wrong because I would hate to steer anybody in the wrong direction.



You are correct. I used a extension chord once and it just got a little over 200. Swapped the chord out with heavier gauge and shorter chord I had and the temp went to 240. But I usually don't use one. Think I'm going to give master built a call.

Smell Smoke


----------



## gary s (Mar 4, 2015)

Use a heavy duty cord  probably 10 ga.  you wont have any amp drop

Gary


----------



## jted (Mar 4, 2015)

Litterbug said:


> Are you by chance using an extension cord? I do not have a MES, so somebody else can chime in with proper advise. I just wanted to put this out there as an option. But from what I have read somewhere, if you must use an extension cord, then you should use a heavy gauge 12/3 and not the cheap everyday 16/3 cord as it is underated and will have an effect on how much power is being delivered to your unit and therefor its overall performance.
> 
> 
> Somebody please correct me if I am wrong because I would hate to steer anybody in the wrong direction.





smell smoke said:


> You are correct. I used a extension chord once and it just got a little over 200. Swapped the chord out with heavier gauge and shorter chord I had and the temp went to 240. But I usually don't use one. Think I'm going to give master built a call.
> 
> Smell Smoke


A extension cord that is to small will give you problems. Generally folks just use a cord from the garage that is to small and to long. There is no  need for a real large cord on a MES30. It pulls less than 7 amps and after looking at south wires voltage calculator.

http://www.southwire.com/support/voltage-drop-calculator.htm

I find a 14-3 cord 25 feet long will only have a 1.68% drop (normal is up to 3%)That is only a 2.01 of voltage drop. Here is a link to a inexpensive cord. 20.00

You can use a 12 or 10 GA cord but they get pr icy.

.http://www.homedepot.com/p/Husky-25-ft-14-3-Extension-Cord-HD-277-533/100650642

Remember In this case shorter is better.      Jted


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 5, 2015)

Smoky Mike Blu said:


> Thanks Bear
> Yes that's my MES. I just bought it new, does it mean I got a bad deal when I bought it the other day? I paid $180 from Amazon , but was the same price on Walmart.com. Just wondering. Also, do I take out the current wood chip tray or leave it in?
> Thanks again
> Mike


Mike,

The price usually depends on which model, and what all it has in it.

5 1/2 years ago, My first one was an MES 30 Gen #1, with no window, no remote, no frills, and I paid $129.

I would leave everything that came with your MES exactly where it belongs (chip dumper, chip drawer, water pan). That way you won't be changing air flow, or things like the chip burner assembly blocking direct heat from hitting the meat above it.

Bear


----------



## gary s (Mar 5, 2015)

Sounds like sound advice

Gary


----------



## smoky mike blu (Mar 5, 2015)

What do you all use to light the AMNPS? Do you always fill it with wood pellets, even if you are only smoking something for a short time? Do you save any un burnt pellets that are left over in the AMNPS?
When do you decide to light both ends vs. only lighting one end?
Thanks again every
Mike


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 5, 2015)

Smoky Mike Blu said:


> What do you all use to light the AMNPS? Do you always fill it with wood pellets, even if you are only smoking something for a short time? Do you save any un burnt pellets that are left over in the AMNPS?
> When do you decide to light both ends vs. only lighting one end?
> Thanks again every
> Mike


I use a Burnzamatic (Fat-Boy) Propane Torch.

I am pretty much what you call a Smoke Hound, and I only ever lit both ends one time, and I put one of them out later in the smoke time. One end is plenty.

I estimate 3+ hours per row, so if I want 10 to 11 hours I fill it.

If I want 3 hours I fill 1 1/3 rows. That way it won't stop short.

When done smoking, I use an old teaspoon I keep just for scraping the unburned pellets away from the burning ones, so I can save the unburned ones. When the burning ones go out, you can blow the ashes out & keep the good ones.

Bear


----------



## smoky mike blu (Mar 5, 2015)

Sorry, I have a few more questions. I hope you all don't mind me keep asking these questions? How long does a two pound bag of pellets last? What type of wood do you all normally prefer to use? I was thinking pecan and hickory. Any thoughts?
Thanks again
Mike


----------



## tropics (Mar 5, 2015)

Smoky Mike Blu said:


> What do you all use to light the AMNPS? Do you always fill it with wood pellets, even if you are only smoking something for a short time? Do you save any un burnt pellets that are left over in the AMNPS?
> When do you decide to light both ends vs. only lighting one end?
> Thanks again every
> Mike


I only fill 1 row and around the turn, have not done a smoke that I needed more then that yet. You should be able to save any unburnt pellets.

I use a cheap torch from Harbor Freight 













100_1449.JPG



__ tropics
__ Mar 5, 2015


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 5, 2015)

Smoky Mike Blu said:


> Sorry, I have a few more questions. I hope you all don't mind me keep asking these questions? How long does a two pound bag of pellets last? What type of wood do you all normally prefer to use? I was thinking pecan and hickory. Any thoughts?
> Thanks again
> Mike


I never checked how long a 2 pound bag lasts. A full AMNPS lasts about 10 to 11 hours.

I use Hickory Pellets or Dust about 95% of the time.

Cherry Pellets are a pain to keep smoking without mixing them with another flavor.

Try a bunch of various types to see what you like best.

BTW: I use a Propane torch for lighting pellets, because it gets into the pellets better than a wimpy butane torch. However I use the Butane torch when lighting Sawdust, because the Propane blows the dust out of the AMNS.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Bear


----------



## smell smoke (Mar 5, 2015)

Smoky Mike Blu said:


> Sorry, I have a few more questions. I hope you all don't mind me keep asking these questions? How long does a two pound bag of pellets last? What type of wood do you all normally prefer to use? I was thinking pecan and hickory. Any thoughts?
> Thanks again
> Mike



I've noticed that most people tell me that the flavor of wood is a personal thing. Some have other ideas. I've noticed that with beef and pork I can use Hickory & Mesquite and not have any issues but when I used them on poultry they seemed it was easy to over smoke (or to strong). So I've been using apple & pecan on poultry. My 2 1/2 cents worth.

U Smell Smoke?


----------



## jted (Mar 5, 2015)

Smoke,

 When  smoking a chicken or other fowl you don't have a lot of smoking time. If you are over smoking you bird I might think you are using chips and developing white smoke. White smoke will over smoke anything. You want the thin blue smoke that you will hear  about. If you are using chips you need to use less. There are 10's of thousands of threads on TBS . Here is a example of my MES 30View media item 349953












DSCN2650.JPG



__ jted
__ Oct 30, 2014






Todd's pit master mix is a nice mellow mix of hickory maple and cherry. This may have been lit for wings.


----------



## smell smoke (Mar 5, 2015)

jted, you are correct it was pouring white smoke. I finally realized that and used less wood chips this past smoke and turned out better. And that's why I have a 5x8 amps on the way. 
Thanks for the info.

Smell Smoke


----------



## gary s (Mar 5, 2015)

Glad you got your problem solved

Gary


----------



## smoky mike blu (Mar 6, 2015)

I bought my butt roast. It's a 8 lb roast. I still don't have the A-maz-N pellet smoker yet. So will still be using wood chips. How long should I burn ships for? I was thinking a half cup every hour for five hours. Will this be too much or not enough?
Thanks
Mike


----------



## smell smoke (Mar 6, 2015)

Smoky Mike Blu said:


> I bought my butt roast. It's a 8 lb roast. I still don't have the A-maz-N pellet smoker yet. So will still be using wood chips. How long should I burn ships for? I was thinking a half cup every hour for five hours. Will this be too much or not enough?
> Thanks
> Mike



What I've been going by is what I've read on here and that's once the meat gets up around 160 the meats not going to take on anymore smoke. So if you keep smoking it'll get a bitter taste. But the guys on here with a lot more experience will let us know for sure.
 On ribs I use the 2-2-1 method, 2 hours in the smoke, 2 hours wrapped. 1 hour unwrapped without smoke with the bbq sauce painted on.

Smell Smoke


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 6, 2015)

Smoky Mike Blu said:


> I bought my butt roast. It's a 8 lb roast. I still don't have the A-maz-N pellet smoker yet. So will still be using wood chips. How long should I burn ships for? I was thinking a half cup every hour for five hours. Will this be too much or not enough?
> Thanks
> Mike


In my book, the more the merrier, as long as it isn't heavy smoke.

Every meat I smoke gets light to medium smoke for every minute it's in my smoker, except while it's foiled.

Here's one:

*Pulled Boston Pork Butt*         

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 6, 2015)

smell smoke said:


> What I've been going by is what I've read on here and that's once the meat gets up around 160 the meats not going to take on anymore smoke. So if you keep smoking it'll get a bitter taste. But the guys on here with a lot more experience will let us know for sure.
> 
> Smell Smoke


That's an old wives tale.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			





Meat will take smoke as long as you give it to it. It might slow down late in the game, but it will take it.

And the bitter taste is never from too long a smoke. That comes from too heavy a smoke----even for a short time.

Bear


----------



## gary s (Mar 6, 2015)

I agree 100 %   I smoked my belly bacon for 10 hours low temp but smoke the whole time was great. As bear said it's the type of smoke and using seasoned wood, a real thin blue smoke is what you are looking for a heavy white smoke Is Not what you want.

Gary


----------

